# SmokinJoe Delivers!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Joe answered my wish list in a Huge way! I've been wanting the CAO 4 on the 4th sampler and love the Camacho fitted lid. Unbelievable selection!! Thank you very much Mr. Joe:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, nice!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice list there David,I am eying that San Cristi looks great.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow. :dribble: 

Big time. :dribble: :dribble: 

Wow. :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice wish list filling!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice looking smokes!!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW, What else can I say.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

wicked, man!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Hell of a hit. Man....I still havent seen the 4th of July sampler around here but it is also on my wish list.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

That is NICE!
I'm still searching for a America box set thing..


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice ... top notch.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

He has been on a bombing run lately. Nice hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man did he deliver!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe is SMOKIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great selection!!! and I love the hat!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

holy cow man!! that is one nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Thats an intense wish list! What a great BOTL... congrats!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn David, and you were talkin' about me bringing out the big guns!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow great hit :dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

no kidding wow
im gonna go splash some water on my face and come back and see if my mind has come back yet


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I have to say it's very deserving. Nice hit!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow. Great wish hit.:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

excellent hit!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great hit there!Above & beyond!!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

I think smokinj has a big azz humi...


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry...had to go back to look at the smokes again....


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW!! Great hit for a great guy!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Scoop said:


> Well I have to say it's very deserving.


I couldn't have said it better myself...enjoy them brother. And set aside A LOT of time for that Punch DC!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Wow. :dribble:
> 
> Big time. :dribble: :dribble:
> 
> Wow. :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


What he said!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn, that are some great looking cigars!! :arghhhh:
That America's sampler pack is nice looking!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenomenal!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Incredible. Just incredible. :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

top notch hit there


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the presentation on the CAO's.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dammmm very Nice Haul


----------

